# R15-300 No record; No update



## tbenner (Aug 31, 2006)

My R15 arrived in June. I have been feeling like one of the lucky ones for several months, probably because we didn't use it much. Because of the postings here I kept my old Tivo hooked up downstairs for backup. Lucky thing too!

Saturday the R15 started to refuse to record. I reset it and the record light would come on but still no record. So Sunday morning I forced a software download. After the download, the setup screen told me that it had version 104XX last updated 8/29/06. So I forced the download again. Same version. 

DTV support told me the only thing left to do is a reformat. She said "it's like a PC... sometimes you have to reformat the hard drive." The thing is, I've never had to reformat my hard drive except by choice on a PC and never on a linux or solaris box. OK, I'll reformat after I burn off some DVDs. The least they could do is enable the ability to dump the recordings to an external drive, even in a proprietary format so you could pull them back in after the drive is reformatted or the new box arrives. 

When asked about a different model replacement she said that all they have are R15s and that the H20 is the same box with HD capacity. Is that true? Then I was told that id they replace the R15 there is no guarantee that the new one would work.

My experience with DTV from 1997 to this point has been excellent. Sadly it is taking a drop because they have a piece of hardware / software that cannot be supported.

Would asking for an H20 just be asking for more of the same problems?


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

I haven't checked myself, but others have posted that the 20 forum seems to show the same problems we see here.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Actually, the HR20 (dvr model), not the H20 (non-dvr receiver), is the other option. If you can get one for free, go for it. Otherwise you might as well stick with the R15. The HR20 is for hi-def (but also does standard), and normally costs anywhere from $199 to $299 up front.

If doing regular resets and software download don't get you going, a reformat most likely will, but as noted will erase anything you have recorded.

Carl


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

I'm pretty sure a reformat will clear up your problems. If you go for it and reformat, also consider doing a RESET once a week. No excuses for the need to do this, but weekly RESETs have been keeping my R15 running pretty darn good for a couple of months. My last reformat was August.


----------



## Slyster (May 17, 2005)

Reformat was the ONLY was to fixed our messed up box.. and it indeed worked... had to add all my series links and such again.. but not one flaw in 2 weeks now. JUST like we got a brand new one.. wish I had done it much earlier.. was battleing serious issues the month before.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

tbenner said:


> DTV support told me the only thing left to do is a reformat. She said "it's like a PC... sometimes you have to reformat the hard drive."


I think it's time for me to add to my signature.


----------



## Armando (Apr 13, 2006)

once again for me please. how do you perform a re format for my R15-300 ?


----------



## tbenner (Aug 31, 2006)

Thanks folks! I'll reformat. From what I saw in the HR20 forum things are going no better there. So if the reformat doesn't work or becomes a frequent necessity I'll be in the market for a used DTivo.

Tim Benner


----------



## tbenner (Aug 31, 2006)

Armando, 

This is cut from a post i saw earlier:

To do a reformat RESET the unit either via the menus (MENU/Settings/Setup/Reset) or the RED Button. The unit will then display a blue screen showing the Welcome message and then another blue screen showing almost there. Once the screen goes black, press and hold the REC and DOWN ARROW buttons on the front of the unit until the REC button lights up.


----------



## Armando (Apr 13, 2006)

tbenner, Thankx


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

If going by the menu (probably the easier method), you want the "reset everything" option.

Carl


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

walters said:


> I think it's time for me to add to my signature.


Some how I had a feeling you would


----------



## tbenner (Aug 31, 2006)

I reformatted. It records now! 

Interestingly it still does not show that the software is updated after I forced an update. It still says original version: 103XX; current version: 104XX updated 08/30/06; future update: none.

Is there any way to check and see what version it is actually running?

Thanks,

Tim Benner


----------



## MercurialIN (Jul 17, 2006)

The version it is actually running would be the version listed under current version. I, at one time, asked to trade my R 15, I'm on my fourth box, for the HR 20 which I believed to be at least slightly more stable. I was told that unless I wanted it for a HD TV they couldn't authorize sending one out to replace the R 15. Hope this helps.


----------



## tbenner (Aug 31, 2006)

Thanks Mercurial.

This thing is bizarre. I watched it download the new software it found... sat through the progress bar and it is still on the same software from 08/30/2006?

Does everyone elses 'current version' change when forcing an update?

Thanks,

Tim Benner


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

When you force an update, it will load whatever version is available, even if it's the same as what's already on the box.


----------



## tbenner (Aug 31, 2006)

If the current version is 10E8 shouldn't that be loaded over the 104X from 8/30 ?


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

Well, there's no 104X. I assume you mean 104B.

There are three hardware versions (distinguished by the manufacturer code: 100, 300, and 500). The latest software version for the 300 is 104B. The 10E8 you're talking about is for the 500.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

tbenner said:


> If the current version is 10E8 shouldn't that be loaded over the 104X from 8/30 ?


Note quite. The OP has a -300 for which the current version is 104B. 10E8 is only for the -500. The changes included in E8 for the -500's were already included in 4B for the -300's and whatever the shipping version is on the -100s. According to a post from Earl a while back.


----------



## tbenner (Aug 31, 2006)

Thanks Wolffpack! That means everything now works! This thread is closed,


----------

